# MITTENS: funny, smart, cute, heartfelt lesbian smut.



## FeatherWatt (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello, KindleBoards! Today I'm promoting my first foray into Amazon publishing - a little book called "Mittens!"










"Mittens" is about two friends falling in love - one of whom is deliciously kinky, the other delightfully mad. Samantha Kasimdzhanov is a mad-science type - she's a professional electronics engineer, and recreational hardware hacker. She's intimidatingly intelligent, unnervingly strong, disarmingly decent, and very much in love with Nina Bailey.

Samantha is the only honest-to-goodness genius that Nina has ever known. Nina realizes this when the two of them get together - Nina has some fun kinks.

Now she's got her very own, full time "Evil Genius" who is uniquely equipped to think up new and inventive punishments for Nina.

Nina didn't fully appreciate what she was getting herself into. 

"Mittens" is DRM-free, and about 84 pages long. It contains authority kink, domination/submission, boxing gloves, some basic technical discussion on vibrator modification, and *GRAPHIC AND EXPLICIT CUDDLING*, and is therefore suited only to over-18's. I hope you like it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## FeatherWatt (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello, Kindleboarders - *Mittens is free today!* It's been a very interesting first week, and I've met lots of lovely new people here on Kboards and on Facebook and Twitter! If you enjoy Mittens, please don't forget to leave a review!


----------



## FeatherWatt (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello again Kindleboarders; Mittens is 99c right now!


----------

